# Morons in food land



## Demented (Nov 7, 2006)

My wife brought home sandwiches from a local shop (which I shall not name, *$), called “Low fat Chicken Bruschetta”.

The definition of bruschetta is from the Italian word 'bruscare' meaning “to roast over coals”. Thin slices of bread, rubbed with garlic, drizzled with olive oil and then toasted and served warm.

The sandwich is served cold, on a French style baguette, had not been rubbed with garlic, toasted or drizzled with olive oil. I doubt they even had a bottle of extra virgin olive oil in the building where the sandwich was made.

Not only is the name misleading and have nothing to do with the sandwich… it’s poorly constructed. The bread to filling balance is okay, but the contents spill out, you have to fight to keep it together.

Has everything come down to marketing, rather then knowing what hell your talking about?

Had I been served that crap in a restaurant, I’d have sent it back and left without paying!


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

I once ordered "bruschetta” and was served a bagel with tomato sauce on top. I think places discovered bruschetta was some kind of pavlovian trigger for the sheeple and just started adding it to menu items without really finding out what it means. Or, maybe its the Olive Garden's fault?


----------



## rx2010 (Jan 4, 2007)

I read "mormons in food land"

I was really lost until I reread the title correctly :hn


----------



## tiptone (Jul 30, 2006)

Demented said:


> Has everything come down to marketing, rather then knowing what hell your talking about?


You must be new here, welcome to the United States.


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

tiptone said:


> You must be new here, welcome to the United States.


:r:r:r


----------



## ibosmiley (Feb 29, 2004)

The Italian in me is cries out when things like this happen. People need to be more true to cuisine...oy!


----------



## duhman (Dec 3, 2007)

I went into a Mexican food restaurant staffed entirely by Chinese and an Italian restaurant staffed by Mexicans. Sometimes it doesn't matter and sometimes it's all wrong. The Italian place was o.k. but the Mexican-Chinese didn't come close. These places get about one chance per customer to get it right so if there is not a steady stream of new customers, they don't last long. My guess is people don't care what a sandwich is called if they like what's in it. We have a sandwich place here that thinks up weird names for their's..."Sweet Liberty", "Abbott's Habit".


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

Here in Texas, all restaurants are owned by Albanians and kitchens are staffed by Mexicans. Italian, Chinese, American...doesn't much matter what.


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

I had Sushi prepared by an all Mexican crew just a few days ago. Damn they did a nice job:tu


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

duhman said:


> I went into a Mexican food restaurant staffed entirely by Chinese and an Italian restaurant staffed by Mexicans. Sometimes it doesn't matter and sometimes it's all wrong. The Italian place was o.k. but the Mexican-Chinese didn't come close. These places get about one chance per customer to get it right so if there is not a steady stream of new customers, they don't last long. My guess is people don't care what a sandwich is called if they like what's in it. We have a sandwich place here that thinks up weird names for their's..."Sweet Liberty", "Abbott's Habit".


I sell to an Italian restaurant that is owned & operated by an Egyptian.

I used to sell to a Mexican restaurant that was owned & operated by a nice caucasian couple. Every week, she would order "tor-till-ee-yahs" from me.


----------

